# How often should I feed L1's and L2's



## xenuwantsyou (Nov 5, 2006)

Just curious, I've been dropping in food every other day and keep forgetting to ask.


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 5, 2006)

depends on the food if they have a big meal one day wait until their abdomin shrinks then feed a little more. if you feed them 1 fruit fly every other day that would be good


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2006)

I generally feed every other day. Every day for mature gravid females.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 6, 2006)

It is probably a good idea to feed every day if you keep them together. If you have them in the individual containers every other day is alright.


----------

